# Hymermobil Hob



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

I'm staying with a couple who have a 1990 Hymermobil New 65. They have no computer knowhow and no internet connection.

Can someone tell us what the make of hob is in these vans and where they might get a replacement. Things are now starting to go wrong with there van after 25 years, the Electrolux fridge as I write this won't start!

Any help appreciated

Cliff 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you tell us what model the fridge is.

cabby


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer replacements*

Most parts for older vans are still available...sometimes under new names, I.e. Electrolux is now Dometic for the fridge.....unless you can find old stock. We replaced our 1990 with a like for like.

O'Learys Motorhomes, Leisurespares, Rainbow Conversions and Magnum Motorhomes all sell hobs and fridges. They usually have pictures to make a comparison.

For instance we replaced our 1994 hob with a like for like SMEV model only last year. No remodelling required.

Plenty of options ... and price differences to compare so don't just choose the first company.

Sundial


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

O'Leary has a warehouse full of 3 way Fridges, my BIL got one recently and was spoiled for choice.  Try taking £ notes, you might get a discount.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Hymer did not manufacturer a 95 model year Hymercamp 65 however they did in 94 where the following diagram is generated from;










These are no longer available from Hymer however as rightly pointed out there are many suppliers who can help, an example of which you can find below showing a range of Smev and Cramer hobs:

CAK Tanks
http://www.leisurelines.net/hobs-126-c.asp
http://www.leisurelines.net/cramer-167-c.asp

Grassroutes
http://www.grassroutesleisure.co.uk/categories/20/hobs

Leisureshopdirect
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/smev_hobs_and_cookers.aspx

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/cramer_hobs.aspx

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Hymer did not manufacturer a 95 model year Hymercamp 65 however they did in 94 where the following diagram is generated from;
> 
> ...


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon cliffhanger,

Sorry, my mistake; I misread your post. Hymer did not manufacture a 1990 Camp 65, however they did in 91 where the following diagram has been generated from.










Again, this is no longer available and the replacement will be stainless steel, unless O'Learys have some NOS (new old stock) available from other motorhome manufacturers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

cabby said:


> can you tell us what model the fridge is.
> 
> cabby


In reply:

The fridge is an Electrolux RM 275

Cliff 8)


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer fridge*

A like for like replacement model would be Dometic RM 5380.....

Sundial


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

It would also be worth noting that you need to identify what the gas pressure in your motorhome is as replacement fridges will be operating at 30mBar and your Hymer may be 50mBar depending on the export country.

If so, then Truma 52150-01 is an inline 50mBar to 30mBar pressure controller to be fitted at the appliance to allow a 30mBar appliance to operate from a 50mBar supply.

Regrds,
Chris


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

So much help for these people, thank you.

Chris

Could you send me a diagram for the vanity sink(plastic) in the bedroom for the same vehicle, theirs has a crack in it. I've alrady tracked a hob down.


thanks again everyone

Cliff 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Cliffhanger, 

If you would be kind enough to PM me your email address, I will send you the pdf parts diagrams for this model.

Regards,
Chris


----------

